# HP Image Zone problem



## Hashashan (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm running Windows XP SP2 OS and have trouble with HP Image zone software.
I receive the following error message when trying to start image zone:

"The program has encountered an unexpected error:
The type initializer for "HP.CUE.Gallery.ImageManager.Keywords" threw an exception.

I have contacted support at HP but they have not been able to resolve the issue. I have also posted this on their forum and have tried a number of solutions posted by other users, but to no avail.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

To my knowledge, HP no longer lists the HP Image Zone software for its older printers and scanners.

The current version of HP Image Zone Express is *1.5.3.36*.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Maybe you can find some info at HP Help by searching the posts or post one yourself and see if someone has an idea.


----------



## Hashashan (Jul 16, 2005)

Thank you for your reply.
However, I wouldn't have posted on this site if I hadn't already exhausted the HP site.
Either they have a problem with XP (probably) or they can't fix their own software (not completely out of the question).


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

OK, a lot of people dont' know about those boards on HP so I threw it out there. Sorry they didn't have an answer because every time I have asked aobut my HP computer and printer they have been very helpful but you must have stumped them with this one. I have seen quite a few posts here about imagezone not working right so it must be kind of buggy I guess.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There are better free photo-editing programs out there anyway.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

flavallee said:


> There are better free photo-editing programs out there anyway.


This is probably the best ...
http://www.download.com/IrfanView/3000-2192_4-10387524.html?tag=lst-0-1


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you do decide to download and install *IrfanView 3.97*, download and install its plug-in pack afterwards.

I find this free program great for resizing photos and changing them from one format to another, such as from BMP to JPG. :up:


----------



## anpar (Sep 3, 2005)

If you have found a way of dealing with : "The program has encountered an unexpected error:The type initializer for "HP.CUE.Gallery.ImageManager.Keywords" threw an exception. "
I would really appreciate some help.
Thanks

Nathan


----------



## BrightSpot49 (Jan 11, 2007)

In this directory I found this error file:
C:\Documents and Settings\(user name)\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\CB_Server_Errors.txt

Contents are:
2007/01/11 13:02:53
-64
File Find Error Opening File
90615
file4open
C:\Documents and Settings\(user name)\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.fpt

The imageTable.fpt file was missing, but there was a imageTable.fpk with I copied and rename to the missing file.
Then tried the program again and it WORKED! 

BS


----------



## Springlis (Jul 17, 2007)

I have had a similar problem with the images missing in the viewer, as well as the "Object reference not set to an instance of an object" unexpected error. I looked at the error file BrightSpot49 listed found a imageTable.bak renamed it to imageTable.fpt and works like a charm now.
Cheers!


----------



## neutral (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Springlis and BrightSpot49. I also had images missing in the viewer, as well as the "Object reference not set to an instance of an object" error msg. Renaming from . imageTable.bak to fpt got it working here finally. After no help found on HP site and a level4 uninstall and reinstall was very frustrating. Wish I could get my wife to stop using the HP all-in-one suite as it's been much trouble.


----------

